# Texas border standoff with Mexican military



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2006)

We _really_ need to do something about this!



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> INVASION USA
> Texas border standoff with Mexican military
> Foreign personnel mount machine guns on U.S. side while helping drug smugglers
> ...


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 25, 2006)

Evan you should post this along the border this should keep them out or scare them away.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 25, 2006)

But really drug dealers need to be stopped and shown no mercy. Drugs in USA and Canada is a big problem and it needs to be stopped. USA Military needs to get in there, people can't expect some poor cop with a shotgun and pistol to try and stop them.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2006)

The problem is that they are being assisted by the Mexican military. That is something that we should not stand for. Bush needs to get Senor Fox to make some explanation and apologize. This must not continue, or there is likely to be a border clash that could turn real ugly.

I still think the only solution to border security is to lay out a trench line with a 1/4 mile wide minefield. That seems to be the only way to secure that border.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 25, 2006)

evangilder said:


> The problem is that they are being assisted by the Mexican military. That is something that we should not stand for. Bush needs to get Senor Fox to make some explanation and apologize. This must not continue, or there is likely to be a border clash that could turn real ugly.
> 
> I still think the only solution to border security is to lay out a trench line with a 1/4 mile wide minefield. That seems to be the only way to secure that border.



Hehehe mines I like that idea. Yes this has to resolved first on a political level if that does not work what choice does the USA have. Send in the helicopters with guns and missiles aboard. When they see the black smug on the ground inside USA there can be no disputing it. They were doing drugs we responded with reasonable force to stop them. They had machine guns, we had missiles. Walk quietly and carry a really big stick is my motto and anyone what messes with that is then their problem. Just like if I were a cop I would not mess around with guys that fought back, use the stun gun, batton, big flash light and if I have to use the gun. Cops get paid to up hold the law, not face unreasonable danger and risk their lives so some skum bag can live. If he pulls a gun or knife shoot him, simple. Drug dealers are the skum of the earth.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 25, 2006)

Does anyone really expect Bush to do anything about this. After all, George is actually the Vice President of Mexico.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2006)

Unfortunately, you are right, Syscom. I have no idea why, but it seems like Bush kisses Fox's butt.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 25, 2006)

I think Viente Fox has some candid pictures of George from his "party hearty" days


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## plan_D (Jan 25, 2006)

30 years ago that would have been a reason to declare war. 60 years ago, U.S armour would have been rolling over the Rio Grande for that.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 26, 2006)

> I still think the only solution to border security is to lay out a trench line with a 1/4 mile wide minefield.


How about installing a gigantic electric fence like the one used in the Jurassic Park movie???

I think this situation needs to be handled at the State level, cause the Feds arent going to do a damn thing till George Jr. is out of office...


----------



## kiwimac (Jan 26, 2006)

Bear in mind that it is not difficult for someone with a lot of money, a drug cartel perhaps, to buy weapons and armour and to outfit their own folk to look like anyone they want to look like.

Can I suggest that it would be very much in the cartels interest to start a 'brush-war' somewhere which would draw attention away from other areas.

Not saying its so but worth considering IMO...


Kiwimac


----------



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2006)

You have a point, Kiwimac, but intel has been seeing Mexican military units doing these incursions for quite some time. I think the Mexican government is either complicit in this, or they just turn a blind eye to it.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 26, 2006)

Related information.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060126/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/mexico_migrant_maps


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

I think they should lay a mine field and put up a fence like Les is talking about and cut off all relations with Mexico until Mexico fixes there own problem and contains there own people and military!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2006)

After the latest finds of tunnels, it look like mines and fences aren't enough! Maybe we should just invade Mexico and claim it a US territory.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

No because the Mexicans have already done that to the US.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 31, 2006)

Not sure if anyone else seen this last night but on CNN they showed the tunnels across the border. They were well done and I am guessing highly used. Damn it


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 31, 2006)

Cluster bombs on the border from A-10s. They'll get the message!


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 31, 2006)

That or land mines all threw those tunnels and around the border.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Fill the tunnels with poison gas.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 31, 2006)

hehe


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 31, 2006)

One thing we tend to overlook is its drug users in the US that fuel these problems.

I say dry up the demand for illegal drugs and the problems along the border will lessen up.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2006)

Guys, we're talking about weed here, not ecstasy or cocaine or heroin... Ur safer driving with someone who smoked a joint than someone who drank 3 beers....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree with that, Dan. It's what else could have passed through those tunnels that is concerning.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree....


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 1, 2006)

The list could be endless what could be coming into USA via the tunnels. Drugs most likely is the least worry some thing coming into USA threw them.


----------



## Erich (Feb 1, 2006)

shoot first ask questions later ........


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 1, 2006)

yup


----------



## evangilder (Feb 2, 2006)

I think a fuse halfway down the tunnel that would trigger a fuel/air mix that rapidly fills the tunnel before igniting. BOOM!


----------



## Erich (Feb 2, 2006)

don't forget Hillary in that tunnel ..... 8)


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

Im just tired of the illegal immigrants!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2006)

So am I...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 4, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No because the Mexicans have already done that to the US.



Alder, you are right. Even though we kicked the mexicans out of Texas during the 1800s, their now in almost every state of today. I HATE MEXICANS. Because they are taking over!

We should declare a warning to them that if they dont stop we will invade their pathetic excuse of a country! Hell, we could drop the 82nd Airborne from C-130s in to Mexico covering whats near the border then sending in the calvary or armored!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2006)

> I HATE MEXICANS


What are u a freakin racist or something???? U need to be alittle more politically correct Alabama Boy Toy...

I HATE ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS...

Some Mexicans are really quite cool and interesting... Take a trip south of the border and gain some culture sometime when u grow up and ur balls drop...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> I HATE MEXICANS.



 

That is a very very harsh statement there P38. Did you how many Mexicans or Mexican decent soldiers there are fighting in the US Army right now. My fellow crewchief on my aircraft is from Mexico as a matter of fact. A Mexican Citizen. Not even a US citizen.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

The thing that gets me about P38 Pilot is the fact that he is only 14 years old. 

P38 you have not even been laid yet and you already hate people. You do not know what hate is. I really hope for you this is just stupid talk and it is not what your family is teaching you. Trust my family knows what it does: Germany 1933 to 1945......

Also one more thing P38 Pilot. Give up your dreams about Joining the US Army. 33% of the US Army is Hispanic. The guy in the fox hole next to you could be black or hispanic, the guy watching your back could be black or hispanic, your commander could be black or hispanic, you 1SG could be black or hispanic. There is no place in the US Army for rascism. Do not ever let me find out you joined my Army because I dont want you in my Army if you are a rascist.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey P-38, what if I told you if I was Mexican?!?!? Here's a picture of me!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

He will probably look into this thread and not post again in it. He will stay clear of it, as he has in other threads where he said something stupid and then gets knocked for it.

By the way I want a Sambrero (spelling probably wrong) like that!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

They are cool hats ... but they'd be pointless in this country.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

I would just like to wear them to parties.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

Hahah ... what? Like any party? X-mas party ... oh god here he is with that STUPID hat!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

Exactly!

Thats the shit that is funny man!

Like tonight at the Superbowl party me and my buddy who is also a 49ers fan are going to 49ers Jerseys and whenever Pittsburgh or Seattle score a touchdown we are going to jump and scream "Go Niners!". Just to get laughs and be stupid!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2006)

That's really funny Adler!

P-38, you have done it again. You cannot put all people of a particular race, religion or color in the same basket. And as Adler said, you will not get very far in the Army with an attitude like that. Are there asshole Mexicans? You bet, but there are assholes in every culture, including America. 

You have done this before with people from India, referring to them as "Cow Worshippers". Let me give you a word of caution, continued talk like that will get you tossed out of here. The first time you make a comment about Jews like that, I will be all over you like stink on shit.

American is a melting pot of people from different nations and cultures. Being an intolerant redneck makes you no better than the extremist Muslims that also have no tolerance for anything different. Chew on that for awhile.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

evangilder said:


> American is a melting pot of people from different nations and cultures. Being an intolerant redneck makes you no better than the extremist Muslims that also have no tolerance for anything different. Chew on that for awhile.



Very well said Eric! In my opinion that is what makes America so great.



evangilder said:


> Are there as*hole Mexicans? You bet, but there are assholes in every culture, including America.



And that includes the people that think the way you do P38 Pilot.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

Well said, Eric. See, P-38, you need to stop generalising. The best way to think of it is; People as a whole are scum, but individual people can be decent. 

Unfortunately, Muslims make it extremely hard not to generalise them. I do know one or two that are decent. But, honestly, I'd still prefer to see them all go from my country - just so it was mine again. 

On the Mexican border issue ... "Today Baghdad, Tomorrow Tehran, Day After Paris, Day After That Mexico City..." Who's with me? You? No ... anyone?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

LOL


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 5, 2006)

Unfortunatly about this border situation, theres going to be a bloody incident soon with the border patrol or sheriff's getting the worst of it.

The f***tards in Washington and Mexico City just dont comprehend whats going to happen soon and the backlash that will occur.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

That I will agree with also.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2006)

I agree, syscom. This is probably going to get ugly. Maybe we should have a session of Congress held at the border so those dummies can REALLY see what is happening down there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

Nope that would mean they would get there shoes dirty.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 5, 2006)

Alright let me restate what I said:

Les, I shoul've said I hate illegal immmigrants. I REALLY TAKE BACK WHAT I SAID! Not all are bad. Infact I knew someone in my class who is from Puerto Rico who's dad joined the Army and became a sniper just as they came to America. His dad now serves in SWAT in Southern Alabama. Duty First is what he is all about...

Second, The reason im mad at them is because when those who illegally cross the border, and have kids, they get to live off of welfare, from our taxes to pay for these people's homes, medical etc. The thing is most of them, 80% of the time dont even have jobs.

Im not rascist, I just believe that if someone that does a good job, is decent, and believes in democracy they are cool with me.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 5, 2006)

plan_D said:


> They are cool hats ... but they'd be pointless in this country.


Dude, If I ever visit the UK you and I will take a photo at Buckingham Palace wearing them!!! 



P38 Pilot said:


> Alright let me restate what I said:
> 
> Les, I shoul've said I hate illegal immmigrants. I REALLY TAKE BACK WHAT I SAID! Not all are bad. Infact I knew someone in my class who is from Puerto Rico who's dad joined the Army and became a sniper just as they came to America. His dad now serves in SWAT in Southern Alabama. Duty First is what he is all about....



Dude, you're doing it again! Puerto Rico is part of the US!!!!!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 6, 2006)

Haha, sounds good, Joe. 

And he doesn't take back what he said because in another thread he's just said he hates Mexicans - and one of the reasons was because he can't understand what they're saying!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 6, 2006)

Yep


> And Les, I hate mexicans because they are taking over our country and I cant understand a damn thing they are saying! And of course I have always hated the French.



Hmmm, they are taking over our country?  There are Mexicans here that are here _legally_ as well. Do you hate them also? And what of the legal immigrants that have not learned to speak English yet? 

You really better watch what you say around others. I can guarantee that kind of talk in the Army will certainly make you get the label of bigot.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 6, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> ..........them, 80% of the time dont even have jobs.
> ............



Do you invent the statistics to fit your debate? Any empiracal evidence that 4 out of every 5 illegals dont have a job?


----------



## evangilder (Feb 6, 2006)

Yep, they were certainly invented. Here is some info from a Berkeley study:


> The Pew Center study comes as Congress prepares to debate a number of immigration bills meant to check what appears at times to be an unimpeded flow of illegal border crossings. President Bush urged Congress to create a temporary guest worker program for immigrants, but many lawmakers are reluctant to do so without asking immigrants already in the country illegally to return home immediately or slowly over time.
> 
> The study, "The Economic Transition to America," is part of a series of reports culled from a survey of more than 4,000 Mexican nationals at consulate offices in Los Angeles, New York, Chicago, Atlanta, Dallas and Fresno, Calif., between July 2004 and January 2005.
> 
> ...


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 6, 2006)

As much as I dislike illegal immigrants, one thing you can say about them, is they have a strong work ethic.

Its only when they ask for benefits do I get pissed at them.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 6, 2006)

I agree with you on that. The problem is that they are taking services that are paid for by taxpayers, when they are not paying taxes. Many of them work "under the table" so they don't pay any taxes. Yet they manage to get their kids educated and get medical care for free. The financial burden is tremendous on the resources.

Obviously, something needs to be done to stem the tide, but I don't hate them. Like everyone else, they just want a better life for themsleves and their family. As long as the government does next to nothing about it, there will be this problem.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Alright let me restate what I said:
> 
> Les, I shoul've said I hate illegal immmigrants. I REALLY TAKE BACK WHAT I SAID! Not all are bad. Infact I knew someone in my class who is from Puerto Rico who's dad joined the Army and became a sniper just as they came to America. His dad now serves in SWAT in Southern Alabama. Duty First is what he is all about...
> 
> ...



Its gonna be real hard for you to work your way out of this one.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 6, 2006)

Hehe...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2006)

I dont think he is going to even respond....


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 8, 2006)

I hope he does, because were teaching him some brutal but important lessons in life.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 8, 2006)

Unfortunatly I dont think he sees it that was sys....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes the hell I do...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

Only time will tell....


----------



## Blackwatch (Apr 12, 2006)

I see p38 pilot is the same as normal or to be expected.....


----------



## Blackwatch (Apr 12, 2006)

lol


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 12, 2006)

Yup....


----------



## R Leonard (Apr 13, 2006)

Stemming the tide is the answer, but I’m not sure how that’s going to happen . . . all this talk of technology and virtual walls is just that, talk. You can put all the Predators in the air that you want, but how many targets can one of them track? And when a group 20 becomes two 10s and each 10 become five 2’s, you’ve already run out of surveillance. And you can spot all the line crossers you want, but if you don’t have the personnel assets to do something about it, what have you accomplished other than having a nightly video show of a tragedy stretching over 700 miles of border. “Survival in the Desert” live tonight at nine eastern, eight central, check your TV listings. And sensors? Give me a break. 50 sensors go off in a 10 mile sector covered by two border patrol agents . . . which one, one, do they want to pick up before everyone vanishes into the countryside.

And what of the ones who already here? Let’s see a show of hands of those who really want to see a 50 mile line of deuce and a halves slowly snaking its way, bumper to bumper, through downtown El Paso where as each reaches the border it dumps a load of women and children who are then forced back across the border at bayonet point. And what percentage of the US Army is Hispanic? Who does anyone think is going to be behind those bayonets? In my mind all this is perilously close to an illegal order if not actually over the line. And if some of them decide to sit down rather than cross or, worse, make a run for it? Who actually expects a US soldier to use a bayonet on a woman holding a baby and sitting in a US city street or shot down some poor schlub, in the back probably, as he literally makes a run for “freedom.” Kind of reminds me of “Let us win your hearts and minds, or we’ll burn down your goddamn hut and kill your pigs and chickens.”

Guys, I am as conservative as the day is long, and as most of you know, not a particularly nice man, but anyone who starts off with “send them all back” is out of his freakin’ mind.

I don’t have any real answer that anyone in the decision making process would be happy with, but everything I’ve heard from them so far isn’t an answer either. You know as soon as anyone starts to make a move to physically secure the border there will be a wild rush of crossers trying to beat the process, what do we do with them? Shoot ‘em as they come across? Oh, that’s a good answer. We can’t dig that many graves. And, hot flash, the rush has already started. 

About the only thing I can think of is to just go ahead and wall the border off, shades of the cold war. If they get it while that is going on, then they get in. If they don’t, well, sorry about that. And make sure it’s a really good wall, minimum 30 feet down and minimum 30 feet up, ought to do it. If some brave soul manages to get over (or under) pick him up, dust him off, and say “well, chum, you are now one of the few. Come on over here and we’ll do your paper work, and start you on your way. Do you have any relatives we can send you to?” Build the right wall and the river becomes a creek, the creek becomes a faucet flow, and the faucet flow, a drip. A drip we can handle. This is what we do for Cubans who end up feet dry, well, maybe most of them anyway.

And illegals already here? Well, what part of “illegal”does no one understand? Don’t give me any of this undocumented worker bullshit, an illegal is an illegal. Recognize that they are illegal. Now, let’s figure out a way, other than a waving of a magic wand, to get them legal. Require registration, you MUST be documented or you don’t work. Impose a reasonable citizenship deadline and provide the services necessary to enable them to become citizens . . . free, just sign up and we will get you the documentation ID and put you in the system for citizenship . . . we will provide the classes and materials. You go over the deadline, you get one, and only one, extension of one half the initial timeframe. After that, anyone who hires you gets fined $100,000 a day for the length of time you have been employed beyond your extension date, automatic, he can appeal after he pays . . . obviously there isn’t much of an excuse for not being to read a date on an ID card (preferably an embedded electronic date that must be read by a reader in every employers place of business or conveniently located at a post office), an ID card without which you cannot be employed. Any union you might join gets the same for the length of your membership beyond the extension. Oh, and your wages? Also forfeit. Bottom line is that if you want to live here, fine, then you are going to be one of us. If you choose not to be one of us, then obviously you really do not want to be here in the first place and we will make life so unhappy for you that you will beg for a bus ticket to El Paso . . . the one, single, government service to which you will still be entitled.

Oh, and you can only send 15% of your wages overseas and it must be by wire transfer. Financial institutions will be required to file a 1099-Overseas Transfer form with the IRS which you must also file with your taxes. Fund so sent under the 15% rule are subject to a 20% overseas transfer tax. Pay attention, we know how much you make and we know how much you sent. If you exceed the 15% minimum, then that amount over the 15% is taxable at 100%. Letters, packages, going overseas will be x-rayed, sniffed, or whatever to insure cash is not being sent through the mail. Attempts, however slight, to disguise contents will result in the letter or package being returned to you as being in violation of postal regulations. Financial institutions must report to the IRS all sight drafts cashed or deposited overseas and debited to your account. This amount will also appear on your 1099-Overseas Transfer and is 100% taxable.

One man's suggestions. Extended to all immigrants, legal and illegal. You are either going to be a citizen or you are not going to like it here, not like it enough to leave.

R


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2006)

Rich, great post and some sound ideas there. The limit and taxation of transfers is one of the best ideas I have heard!


----------



## R Leonard (Apr 14, 2006)

Well, you know me, just sitting here getting pissed off.

R


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2006)

You and me both.


----------



## R Leonard (Apr 15, 2006)

Great, that means pissed off coast to coast, you in CA and me in VA
Maybe if everyone gets PO'd then something sensible will get done. 

Oh jeez what am I thinking . . . 

R


----------



## carpenoctem1689 (Apr 15, 2006)

For the first time i just now got around to reading about the mexican incursions into our borders....I had heard about it but never in so much detail, i mean, what kinda shit is that? Big ass electric fence, minefields, and some of those australian weapons that are automated sentry guns are needed. Dont remember the names, but they look like a box. can be manned or automated.and can fire a million rounds a minute, from 9mm to 40mm grenades. might be thunderstorm. anyway thats what we need, some serious shit to stop this...im so tired of people rallying for "let the immigrants in, help them" blah blah, do it legally or kiss ass.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2006)

The thing is fellas, and this is whats REALLY bad, is that no ones doing anything about it, and if u think its bad now, the future is gonna be alot worse.... ALOT!

When will politicians stop worrying about the Hispanic vote and worry about OUR vote???? Will my sons' son be an immigrant in some other country, and the Star Spangled Banner sung in Spanish????

I have personally been to the border and witnessed illegals coming across with NVGs, and its about as frustrating as u can imagine....


----------



## R Leonard (Apr 15, 2006)

> . . . can fire a million rounds a minute, from 9mm to 40mm grenades. might be thunderstorm. anyway thats what we need . . .



Oh, that's a good idea! On which side of the border do you wish to perforate all these civilians? The Mexican side? Okay, then the US would be responsible for the indiscriminate killing of Mexican (mostly) civilians on Mexican soil . . . bet they'd really like that. And if we wait until they on our side? "Live on CNN . . . border crossers turned into so much hamburger by un-manned robot weapons . . . film on the hour." Or worse "Our live coverage will show US soldiers gunning down civilian men, women, and children . . . film at 11:00."

And no, only in the movies does one use a machine gun to warn someone off.



> . . . can fire a million rounds a minute, from 9mm to 40mm grenades. might be thunderstorm. anyway thats what we need . . .



This kind of statement is not only irresponsible, it is just plain dumb. My mother's family came to these shores in 1620 and my father's in 1640. I am not prepared to see a situation where the US is responsible for the gunning down of unarmed civilians just because they want to come to this country, legal or otherwise. Are you? And what could possibly be your justification?

R


----------

